# LGB RIGI CABLE CARS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I am in the process of building a cable car set-up for this coming season. The gondolas are original Rigi pieces, however the motor and cable-way I am scratch building. I have the pulleys and motor, but I am looking for a cable similar to the one that comes with the Rigi sets, but much longer. It has a rubber sort of coating that will grip the pulleys much better. 

Does anyone know where such cable may be found?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

BridgeMasters sells the original RigiDuo green cable by the foot in unlimited lengths.

At the hardware store, they have vinyl coated steel cable, but that gets heavy fast.

There is really no reason that you couldn't use small gauge, flexible, vinyl-covered electrical wire.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought about using that. I was just alittle concerned about the constant flexing around the pulleys. Before I spend any money, I just might give the wire a try.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Another alternative (what I did though not shown in this picture), is to put a rubber band around the pully groove to serve as the "traction tire."


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

What you need is fly fishing line--it's perfect. 

Keith


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 03 Jan 2012 09:27 PM 
What you need is fly fishing line--it's perfect. 

Keith 

I wouldn't think so.

I'm using 80# test (shown in the picture) and even it stretches. Stretch is the enemy. And a skinnier line will have even less grip at the pulley.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

why not use a small gauge wire? it is wire on the inside and will not stretch and the plastic coating should give you a grip.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 03 Jan 2012 08:36 PM 
Another alternative (what I did though not shown in this picture), is to put a rubber band around the pully groove to serve as the "traction tire."








http://www.largescaleonline.com/eim...uo_019.jpg />



Your set up looks interesting. How does it operate?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan

You may find this of interest.









Todd's - AERIAL Tram to the Island (PDF 2.5MB)[/b]


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Steve, that's really nice 

Dave


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't think so. 

I'm using 80# test (shown in the picture) and even it stretches. Stretch is the enemy. And a skinnier line will have even less grip at the pulley. 

I'm just telling you it's worked perfectly for me over the years with little stretch, and excellent grip--it's a lot different than regular nylon line. Have you actually used it?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

another product which might work is SPECTRA fishing line or better still kite string. Spectra is very strong and stretch resistant. The stunt kite guys use it ... the catalog says it is slippery which is not ideal I guess 

http://www.intothewind.com/index.html


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

This christmas I set up my LGB cable cars in the living room and they travel up to the loft and back. It is a near 30' run and I used a very lite weedwhacker line and this seems to work pretty good. 
Good luck


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Something else that really helps is increasing the contact patch the line has with the drive pulley by using additional guide pulleys to squeeze the line in so it touches more than the standard 180deg area. 

Keith


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Lots of really good ideas


----------

